# Uh, Dogfunk is having a pretty sick sale right now



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

im not even gonna look. Im horrible with sales...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Good sale. They have a pair of Salomon Dialogues (one size only) for 55 bucks. I think they are a little more than 70% off. I wish they fit me haha. I'll probably order some Burton Rulers off their.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I just want someone to buy a certain Foursquare Adams Jacket in black before I finally cave.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Resistance ... resist the urge ... to buy ... and truthfully is there a need for more outfits? 

dogfunk and backcountry are affiliated with SAC and WM, therefore they are just as evil!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

duckie said:


> Resistance ... resist the urge ... to buy ... and truthfully is there a need for more outfits?
> 
> dogfunk and backcountry are affiliated with SAC and WM, therefore they are just as evil!


*Doooohhhh!*

We have a rider-owned alternative, with 20% off 2008 styles. See link in my signature.


----------

